# The holidays are here! LIGHTS!!!



## Justin (Dec 9, 2018)

We're marking the beginning of the holiday season today with the dazzling holiday lights popping onto our cedar tree! Aren't they always so lovely?

And just think... at this very same time next year, with some luck, we'll all be playing Animal Crossing on our Nintendo Switch! Won't that be even more lovely? It's hard to believe it's really happening.

Just like in past years, you can help decorate your sidebar too with your very own holiday light collectibles. Christmas Lights are now available in the Jingle's Sled Shop for only 10 Bells and can only be gifted to others right now, so help light up your fellow forum members' sidebars! (only ten bells? what a generous reindeer!) It just might light up their day! If you don't want to gift them, you can display your own in a few days after the gifting head-start ends.

While the lights are here now, please do stay tuned for a few small holiday event festivities arriving later this week! 

_Please note that the Christmas Lights are a cheap, temporary collectible for the season and will leave inventories in early January 2019. Appreciate them while they last!_


----------



## Jacob (Dec 9, 2018)

Nice


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 9, 2018)

I don't really like temporary collectibles, but I'll be looking forward to the upcoming events!


----------



## mogyay (Dec 9, 2018)

yay! now it really feels festive!


----------



## Antonio (Dec 9, 2018)

Sounds good.


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 9, 2018)

These look awesome and I look forward to seeing what event y'all come up with this year!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2018)

Yay! Also, the non-gift feature is nice, is that new this year? (I was silly and bought one right away x.x)
Thanks for putting this together as always.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2018)

Already gifted six strings of lights. We can deck the halls, and the site.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 10, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> Yay! Also, the non-gift feature is nice, is that new this year? (I was silly and bought one right away x.x)
> Thanks for putting this together as always.



No, I believe they added the non-gifting feature last year 

Looks like it's that time of the year to buy a **** tonne of lights


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2018)

*MayorOfMagix *
Ah, neat! Thanks for answering.


----------



## Justin (Dec 10, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> Yay! Also, the non-gift feature is nice, is that new this year? (I was silly and bought one right away x.x)
> Thanks for putting this together as always.



I believe we've been doing it like this since the very first year, but maybe people miss when we make the change. The one you bought will retroactively be displayable later if you don't gift it.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2018)

*Justin *
Great! I haven't been around really till this year to tell haha.
Thanks for answering.


----------



## Mayor Kera (Dec 10, 2018)

This is cute! C:


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 10, 2018)

I gave one to my best friend


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2018)

I just bought 12 and sent them out.  Will probably be buying more later.  Merry Christmas, guys!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 10, 2018)

I guess this means no TBT Fair this year, oh well.

I’ll buy these someday, and can’t wait for the fun events.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I guess this means no TBT Fair this year, oh well.


It's long past for a fair this year lol


I'm gonna buy some lights soon, maybe sometime today or later this week. I miss the ones I had from last year, they had the best messages on them


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 10, 2018)

This is awesome!  It’s time to get festive.  Merry Christmas, everyone (and happy two days of finals to me as well... hooray... x_x)!


----------



## cornimer (Dec 10, 2018)

Yay I love sending Christmas lights


----------



## Bcat (Dec 10, 2018)

Actual footage of me: shelling out bells to buy all my friends Christmas Lights


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2018)

I have officially spent 200 TBT on Christmas lights so y'all had better appreciate it lmao


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 10, 2018)

Christmas Candies aren't giftable right.... I forgot to put a name card in my submission for the event last year and I'm still bitter about it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I have officially spent 200 TBT on Christmas lights so y'all had better appreciate it lmao



Holy shoot what xDDD 

Dang I'm afraid to spend even 10 tbt per light, curse my tbt insecurity T___T


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Holy shoot what xDDD
> 
> Dang I'm afraid to spend even 10 tbt per light, curse my tbt insecurity T___T



What can I say, Christmas is a time for giving despite how much I hate spending TBT.  XD


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 10, 2018)

does this happen to anybody else? when i scroll down to the bottom of the Christmas shop and try to look at the lights it totally starts glitching??


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 10, 2018)

You know, I don?t have a laptop. So I can?t scroll through others lights to see the messages they have.

But I?m getting a new laptop for 25th, so it?s cool.


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 10, 2018)

Eevee and pikachu seem to like them


----------



## Bcat (Dec 10, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I have officially spent 200 TBT on Christmas lights so y'all had better appreciate it lmao



Lol so far I’ve spent 100 and will probably buy more. On the one had that’s a LOT of bells, but on the other Everybody deserves lots of lights!!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 10, 2018)

woohoo! happy holidays everyone <3


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Dec 10, 2018)

I bought two, and they are not hidden, but they won’t show up in my collectible display below me

Oh wait, didn’t read they were only giftable.


----------



## seliph (Dec 10, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> I bought two, and they are not hidden, but they won’t show up in my collectible display below me
> 
> Oh wait, didn’t read they were only giftable.



every year there's someone


----------



## Mr. Cat (Dec 10, 2018)

At times like this, it makes me sad that I haven't made any friends here


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2018)

So I gifted six, but only got three. I wish the staff can gift them again this year.


----------



## piske (Dec 10, 2018)

yayyy love the xmas lights! definitely didn?t accidentally send some to the wrong person first...


----------



## Primeval (Dec 10, 2018)

am in love


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 11, 2018)

looking forward to advent week


----------



## FoxFeathers (Dec 11, 2018)

Wait, I'm confused about this "non-gifting" thing? Does gifting lights to someone make it permanent for them??


----------



## mogyay (Dec 11, 2018)

silveraquila said:


> Wait, I'm confused about this "non-gifting" thing? Does gifting lights to someone make it permanent for them??



none of the lights are permanent, they'll all disappear around january regardless of if you buy them for yourself when you're able or gifting them to a friend


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 11, 2018)

Christmas !! Lights!!!! I love christmas lights im gonna cry


----------



## Cwynne (Dec 11, 2018)

Omg this is so cute I LOVE this


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 12, 2018)

pretty lights, now i am sad we dont have any on our christmas tree


----------



## Chicha (Dec 12, 2018)

Sweet, thanks staff! Happy Holidays, all! 



Idfldnsndt said:


> pretty lights, now i am sad we dont have any on our christmas tree



I hear ya! I haven't even set mine up yet! Work is taking me away and I'm lazy


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 12, 2018)

So pretty!!! Thx staff! Happy holidays all!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Dec 12, 2018)

So glad the holidays are here. Love the lights. <3


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 13, 2018)

These are awesome! Thanks, guys!
Happy holidays, everyone. <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 13, 2018)

*Sees "holiday events begin tonight" on the Christmas banner*


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 14, 2018)

I see Tinsel currency has been added to sidebars. I'm not sure what it does, but I'm sure that will be explained shortly.


----------



## pandapples (Dec 14, 2018)

ooo tinsel currency


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2018)

I literally just woke up to play more Gris, but I guess I can buy some event things.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 14, 2018)

The Jingle light shop is down, something must be happening.


----------



## Flare (Dec 14, 2018)

I swear I saw a TBT's 12 Days of Christmas board a while ago before it got removed for some reason.


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 14, 2018)

Flare said:


> I swear I saw a TBT's 12 Days of Christmas board a while ago before it got removed for some reason.



Same, I saw it as well!


----------



## Moonfish (Dec 14, 2018)

Toy hammer is missing from the shop


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 14, 2018)

Flare said:


> I swear I saw a TBT's 12 Days of Christmas board a while ago before it got removed for some reason.





MasterM64 said:


> Same, I saw it as well!



I think they hid it. Those who peek must be naughty children, and we don’t want to be naughty children.


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 14, 2018)

Moonfish said:


> Toy hammer is missing from the shop



Could the Toy Hammer be possibly being discontinued?


----------



## seliph (Dec 14, 2018)

MasterM64 said:


> Could the Toy Hammer be possibly being discontinued?



pretty sure they'd say if it was, it's in jingle's shop now so that might have something to do with it


----------

